# Anch'io voto Cetto



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


>


ecco n'altro che vota SI al referendumme

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ecco n'altro che vota SI al referendumme
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


breve OT sul referendum.... saranno in tanti per il SI, se il puffo escogiterà qualche altra trovata simile a quella degli 80 euro ( elezioni europee stravinte ).... ed in effetti ne sta già parlando.... sarebbe interessante parlare anche con voi romani di cosa sta realmente accadendo li....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT sul referendum.... saranno in tanti per il SI, se il puffo escogiterà qualche altra trovata simile a quella degli 80 euro ( elezioni europee stravinte ).... ed in effetti ne sta già parlando.... sarebbe interessante parlare anche con voi romani di cosa sta realmente accadendo li....


Già interessa anche a me la questione Roma, perché onestamente speravo il qualcosa di meglio... Ma siamo temo OT


----------



## brenin (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già interessa anche a me la questione Roma, perché onestamente speravo il qualcosa di meglio... Ma siamo temo OT


Assolutamente OT, non avrò attenuanti,nemmeno le generiche.... tra l'altro [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] è un Giudice....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente OT, non avrò attenuanti,nemmeno le generiche.... tra l'altro @_Bender_ è un Giudice....


Se [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] è disposto si potrebbe aprire un 3D su mondoreale


----------



## brenin (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se @_Arcistufo_ è disposto si potrebbe aprire un 3D su mondoreale


Ottima idea, lui e gli altri forumisti di Roma ( [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] e scusate se ne ho saltato qualcuno ).


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ottima idea, lui e gli altri forumisti di Roma ( @_banshee_ @_oscuro_ @_Ross_ e scusate se ne ho saltato qualcuno ).


A me interessa proprio un parere sul campo da parte chi vive li, in effetti


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Non posso parlare più di tanto. Comunque voto no, convintissimamente no

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

IO VOTERÒ SÌ perche'  tanto voto sempre per chi perde!

Scherzi a parte votero' SÌ convintemente  perche'  gli altri parlano parlano parlano ma non hanno mai portato a termine nessuna riforma, giusta o sbagliata lo vedremo dopo, ma almeno qualcosa  hanno  cercato di cambiare!


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ecco n'altro che vota SI al referendumme
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


mi spieghi che centra
hai preso un pezzo di quello che ho scritto ha cancellato tutto,hai lasciato solo la faccina e poi ci hai aperto un 3d?
tutto perchè? forse peer stare ad indicare che sono uno che si accontenta, bo contento tu


----------



## TradiAdmin (4 Ottobre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> mi spieghi che centra
> hai preso un pezzo di quello che ho scritto ha cancellato tutto,hai lasciato solo la faccina e poi ci hai aperto un 3d?
> tutto perchè? forse peer stare ad indicare che sono uno che si accontenta, bo contento tu


il deragliamento è opera dell'Amministrazione.  che ha ritenuto che una discussione sul referendum costituzionale di dicembre poco inerisse il 3d in cui racconti la tua storia.


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> il deragliamento è opera dell'Amministrazione.  che ha ritenuto che una discussione sul referendum costituzionale di dicembre poco inerisse il 3d in cui racconti la tua storia.


ok mi pareva strano e non ricordavo quel pezzo
scusate per la gaffe, ma io devo sempre indagare su tutto e cercare risposte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2016)

A prescindere da cosa ci sia scritto nella scheda,io votero' NO.
renzi e tutta la casta toscana a casa


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> mi spieghi che centra
> hai preso un pezzo di quello che ho scritto ha cancellato tutto,hai lasciato solo la faccina e poi ci hai aperto un 3d?
> tutto perchè? forse peer stare ad indicare che sono uno che si accontenta, bo contento tu


fermate! io non ho fatto nulla, parla con l'admin!


----------



## bettypage (5 Ottobre 2016)

"Per me è una cagata pazzesca". Voto No


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

Proprio perché non sono di sinistra, voterò sì perché l'eliminazione del bicameralismo perfetto assicura governi più forti e stabili. Il resto della riforma è noia. La conferma della bontà della mia scelta è che la sinistra PD, SEL, il Fatto Quotidiano, Davigo, ecc. stiano dalla parte del no.


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Proprio perché non sono di sinistra, voterò sì perché l'eliminazione del bicameralismo perfetto assicura governi più forti e stabili. Il resto della riforma è noia. La conferma della bontà della mia scelta è che la sinistra PD, SEL, il Fatto Quotidiano, Davigo, ecc. stiano dalla parte del no.


Io non sono di destra ma voto sì perché ho sempre visto positivamente la riforma elettorale nel senso di superamento del bicameralismo perfetto. Ho sempre pensato che il doppio turno in uso nei comuni funzioni e garantisca una governabilità di cui il nostro paese ha bisogno. Non nuove leggi, ma garanzia che verranno applicate.

Non mi è mai fregato niente chi la propone. Semmai trovo interessante vedere chi la avversa, in nome della democrazia.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Proprio perché non sono di sinistra, voterò sì perché l'eliminazione del bicameralismo perfetto assicura governi più forti e stabili. Il resto della riforma è noia. La conferma della bontà della mia scelta è che la sinistra PD, SEL, il Fatto Quotidiano, Davigo, ecc. stiano dalla parte del no.


Uno dei pilastri dell'essere di destra, é la difesa dell'interesse nazionale. Questa riforma non solo agevola le cessioni di sovranità, ma è proprio il frutto della sovraimposizione delle volontà dei nostri principali concorrenti su mercati esteri che ci vedono come una volta gli inglesi vedevano l'India. E questo da persona di destra non posso accettarlo.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non sono di destra ma voto sì perché ho sempre visto positivamente la riforma elettorale nel senso di superamento del bicameralismo perfetto. Ho sempre pensato che il doppio turno in uso nei comuni funzioni e garantisca una governabilità di cui il nostro paese ha bisogno. Non nuove leggi, ma garanzia che verranno applicate.
> 
> Non mi è mai fregato niente chi la propone. Semmai trovo interessante vedere chi la avversa, in nome della democrazia.


Magari, peccato che il bicameralismo perfetto non si supera perché questa riforma è fatta talmente male ed é figlia di talmente tanti compromessi, che il Parlamento sarà paralizzato, altro che superamento del bicameralismo perfetto. Quel perfetto idiota del nostro presidente del Consiglio ha pensato bene di inventarsi una riforma che non gli ha chiesto nessuno pur di passare alla storia perché ha un ego rigonfio come un sacco di spazzatura lasciato al sole per giorni. Il problema è che avendo figli a cui vorrei lasciare questo paese e non fargli lasciare questo paese, devo combattere le battaglie che posso combattere.
Quello per il no è uno scontro di civiltà. Altro che integralismo islamico

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Magari, peccato che il bicameralismo perfetto non si supera perché questa riforma è fatta talmente male ed é figlia di talmente tanti compromessi, che il Parlamento sarà paralizzato, altro che superamento del bicameralismo perfetto. Quel perfetto idiota del nostro presidente del Consiglio ha pensato bene di inventarsi una riforma che non gli ha chiesto nessuno pur di passare alla storia perché ha un ego rigonfio come un sacco di spazzatura lasciato al sole per giorni. Il problema è che avendo figli a cui vorrei lasciare questo paese e non fargli lasciare questo paese, devo combattere le battaglie che posso combattere.
> Quello per il no è uno scontro di civiltà. Altro che integralismo islamico
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mio figlio minore (19 anni) pensa che la democrazia sia una forma di governo che può essere superata come qualunque altra forma storica .... ma lui spera nel governo dei filosofi re di platoniana memoria.

per dire ....

vorrei fosse chiaro che come sono diverse le motivazioni del no possono essere diverse anche le motivazioni del sì, senza per questo pensare ad un asservimento al potere del premier di turno.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Mio figlio minore (19 anni) pensa che la democrazia sia una forma di governo che può essere superata come qualunque altra forma storica .... ma lui spera nel governo dei filosofi re di platoniana memoria.
> 
> per dire ....
> 
> vorrei fosse chiaro che come sono diverse le motivazioni del no possono essere diverse anche le motivazioni del sì, senza per questo pensare ad un asservimento al potere del premier di turno.


Discorso che non fa una piega e tuo figlio secondo me è sulla strada giusta. Piccolissimo particolare per quanto le tue motivazioni interiori possano essere sensate, stiamo dando un arma atomica in mano a degli imbecilli che non sono in grado di usarla. La costruzione del testo vigente garantisce tutta la serie di contrappesi che verrebbero a mancare, il bicameralismo perfetto è solo la scusa

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

La verità... di Raniero La Valle (85 anni)

http://facciamosinistra.blogspot.it/2016/09/la-verita-sul-referendum.html?m=1


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> La verità... di Raniero La Valle (85 anni)
> 
> http://facciamosinistra.blogspot.it/2016/09/la-verita-sul-referendum.html?m=1


condivido quasi tutto...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> condivido quasi tutto...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ed io mi fido dell'esperienza di chi leggendo, per anni ed anni, il "dopo"
impara a leggere prima "oltre"...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ed io mi fido dell'esperienza di chi leggendo, per anni ed anni, il "dopo"
> impara a leggere prima "oltre"...


Beh se non fosse per l'esperienza che cazzo servirebbe la vecchiaia? Detto questo però il problema dei vecchi e ovviamente la paura del futuro. E su questo il gran bastardo di Matteo Renzi ci gioca come pochi

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Beh se non fosse per l'esperienza che cazzo servirebbe la vecchiaia? Detto questo però il problema dei vecchi e ovviamente la paura del futuro. E su questo il gran bastardo di Matteo Renzi ci gioca come pochi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


ma chi gli crede più :miiiii:
il guaio è che manca un vero alfa nel panorama politico (ora ci vuole)


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma chi gli crede più :miiiii:
> il guaio è che manca un vero alfa nel panorama politico (ora ci vuole)


ce n'è più di uno...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ce n'è più di uno...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Angelino?


----------



## brenin (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ce n'è più di uno...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E chi sarebbero ?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> La verità... di Raniero La Valle (85 anni)
> 
> http://facciamosinistra.blogspot.it/2016/09/la-verita-sul-referendum.html?m=1


Molto interessante ... Che l'origine della nostra attualità sia stata la prima guerra del golfo però non è che sia una novità 
solo gli stolti non ci sono arrivati 
altro appunto: temo che la Raggi e il M5Stelle siano in grado di massacrarsi tra loro senza aiuti :singleeye:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Angelino?


naaahhh...
a me piacciono molto come personalità Di Battista nei 5stelle, Tosi della Lega, mentre purtroppo a sinistra c'è solo il venditore di pentole. Salvini lo trovo moscio, Parisi per carità. Il grande errore della destra è stato non trovare un successore di Berlusconi, ma prima o poi salterà fuori

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Beh *se non fosse per l'esperienza che cazzo servirebbe la vecchiaia*? Detto questo però il problema dei *vecchi* e ovviamente la paura del futuro. E su questo il gran bastardo di Matteo Renzi ci gioca come pochi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sulla banalità evidenziata nel  primo grassetto ogni commento penso sia superfluo....
E quale sarebbe il problema degli *anziani *? la paura del futuro ? per loro ( ne dubito ) o per i loro figli ?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sulla banalità evidenziata nel  primo grassetto ogni commento penso sia superfluo....
> E quale sarebbe il problema degli *anziani *? la paura del futuro ? per loro ( ne dubito ) o per i loro figli ?


Vuoi una risposta seria, o devo cercare di non offenderti?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vuoi una risposta seria, o devo cercare di non offenderti?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Seria ovviamente. Io non mi sono sentito offeso,affatto ( tra l'altro non sono ancora in pensione....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Seria ovviamente. Io non mi sono sentito offeso,affatto ( tra l'altro non sono ancora in pensione....:rotfl:


Uhhuuu la pensione nemmeno a 80 anni la becco


----------



## brenin (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uhhuuu la pensione nemmeno a 80 anni la becco


Sei giovanissima deduco.... e poi il puffo porterà in porto l'Ape ( anticipo pensione ), per cui con un mutuo "pesante" ed almeno ventennale potrai andare in pensione mooolto prima..... ridiamo per non piangere.... non ha più limitii il  nostro politicante.....


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> naaahhh...
> a me piacciono molto come personalità Di Battista nei 5stelle, Tosi della Lega, mentre purtroppo a sinistra c'è solo il venditore di pentole. Salvini lo trovo moscio, Parisi per carità. Il grande errore della destra è stato non trovare un successore di Berlusconi, ma prima o poi salterà fuori
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì, però ancora ha da veni' un vero politico serio coi controcoglioni ...



brenin ha detto:


> Sulla banalità evidenziata nel  primo grassetto ogni commento penso sia superfluo....
> E quale sarebbe il problema degli *anziani *? la paura del futuro ? per loro ( ne dubito ) o per i loro figli ?


Paura del futuro ce l'abbiamo tutti, gli anziani per figli/nipoti ed anche per se stessi perché no, finire gli ultimi giorni nell'indigenza è un terrore. Ricordo un discorso con un mio vecchio amico anziano che mi descriveva le paure della terza età: solitudine e restare senza soldi.... capii perché, anche se ricchissimo, era tirchio da far paura e, riflettendo, sono molti i spendaccioni che cambiano registro ad una certa età... allora affrontai l'argomento solitudine e gli chiesi perché non continuasse a coltivare le amicizie per sentirsi meno solo, 'perché sono morti!' :facepalm:non ci avevo riflettuto.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Seria ovviamente. Io non mi sono sentito offeso,affatto ( tra l'altro non sono ancora in pensione....:rotfl:


Il problema dei vecchi è, molto banalmente quello di aver creato le condizioni per mettere in piedi un'intera generazione, cioè i quarantenni di oggi in una zona di guerra. La guerra tra il mondo in macerie che ci hanno lasciato con la loro irresponsabilità il futuro che ha fatto di bambini che già nascono digitali.
L'Italia è un paese vecchio, di vecchi e per vecchi. Che oltretutto neanche schiattano liberando risorse. La realtà che ci troviamo a vivere molto spesso e nonno che da l'integrazione dello stipendio a papà, che tiene a vitto e alloggio il figlio precario, che paga i contributi per la pensione del nonno.
Nonno che non serve a un cazzo, visto che anche solo per accedere al portale dell'Inps per vedere quando ti danno la pensione, deve bloccare una persona. Io ne conosco tanti di sessantenni, che finalmente si sono liberati dei genitori novantenni che hanno deciso finalmente di crepare, se sono ringiovaniti improvvisamente.
Quando toccherà a me l'unica cosa che spero è levarmi dai coglioni in fretta senza pesare troppo su chi verrà dopo di me.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sei giovanissima deduco.... e poi il puffo porterà in porto l'Ape ( anticipo pensione ), per cui con un mutuo "pesante" ed almeno ventennale potrai andare in pensione mooolto prima..... ridiamo per non piangere.... non ha più limitii il  nostro politicante.....


No che giovanissima ma da qui a quando in teoria dovrei andare, sai quante riforme faranno 
il mutuo generato dall'ape è una vera truffa :incazzato:


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il problema dei vecchi è, molto banalmente quello di aver creato le condizioni per mettere in piedi un'intera generazione, cioè i quarantenni di oggi in una zona di guerra. La guerra tra il mondo in macerie che ci hanno lasciato con la loro irresponsabilità il futuro che ha fatto di bambini che già nascono digitali.
> L'Italia è un paese vecchio, di vecchi e per vecchi. Che oltretutto neanche schiattano liberando risorse. La realtà che ci troviamo a vivere molto spesso e nonno che da l'integrazione dello stipendio a papà, che tiene a vitto e alloggio il figlio precario, che paga i contributi per la pensione del nonno.
> Nonno che non serve a un cazzo, visto che anche solo per accedere al portale dell'Inps per vedere quando ti danno la pensione, deve bloccare una persona. Io ne conosco tanti di sessantenni, che finalmente si sono liberati dei genitori novantenni che hanno deciso finalmente di crepare, se sono ringiovaniti improvvisamente.
> Quando toccherà a me l'unica cosa che spero è levarmi dai coglioni in fretta senza pesare troppo su chi verrà dopo di me.
> ...


Ma al futuro devi cominciare a pensarci oggi eh! 
perché ti ostini a fare una vita sana allora? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma al futuro devi cominciare a pensarci oggi eh!
> perché ti ostini a fare una vita sana allora? :rotfl:


E chi è che fa una vita sana? Bevo, fumo, e pratico sesso a casaccio...
La mia aspettativa di vita sono 20 minuti da sempre. Poi finché dura fa verdura

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi è che fa una vita sana? Bevo, fumo, e pratico sesso a casaccio...
> La mia aspettativa di vita sono 20 minuti da sempre. Poi finché dura fa verdura
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Temerario :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi è che fa una vita sana? Bevo, fumo, e pratico sesso a casaccio...
> La mia aspettativa di vita sono 20 minuti da sempre. Poi finché dura fa verdura
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ambèh allora: bravo figliuolo! :up:
(sotto sotto ti facevo più bio...)


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ambèh allora: bravo figliuolo! :up:
> (sotto sotto ti facevo più bio...)


vade retro satana

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non sono di destra ma voto sì perché ho sempre visto positivamente la riforma elettorale nel senso di superamento del bicameralismo perfetto. Ho sempre pensato che il doppio turno in uso nei comuni funzioni e garantisca una governabilità di cui il nostro paese ha bisogno. Non nuove leggi, ma garanzia che verranno applicate.
> 
> *Non mi è mai fregato niente chi la propone. Semmai trovo interessante vedere chi la avversa, in nome della democrazia.*


Quoto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uno dei pilastri dell'essere di destra, é la difesa dell'interesse nazionale. Questa riforma non solo agevola le cessioni di sovranità, ma è proprio il frutto della sovraimposizione delle volontà dei nostri principali concorrenti su mercati esteri che ci vedono come una volta gli inglesi vedevano l'India. E questo da persona di destra non posso accettarlo.


Sono punti di vista. Secondo me un governo debole non può difendere l'interesse nazionale (o quel poco che ne è rimasto). E' una pessima riforma perchè per questioni di maggioranza è cerchiobottista, ma è già qualcosa per provare a cambiare.

Secondo me mascherarsi dietro la parola "Renzi" (per quanto coglione, falso, ecc. possa essere) è banale. La politica del paese non la fa Renzi, a cui bisogna riconoscere che ha la caratteristica principale per essere un politico contemporaneo: piaccia o meno è una popstar, un simbolo, un frontman, un comunicatore, un'icona e ciò (purtroppo) ne fa un leader di massa.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono punti di vista. Secondo me un governo debole non può difendere l'interesse nazionale (o quel poco che ne è rimasto). E' una pessima riforma perchè per questioni di maggioranza è cerchiobottista, ma è già qualcosa per provare a cambiare.
> 
> Secondo me mascherarsi dietro la parola "Renzi" (per quanto coglione, falso, ecc. possa essere) è banale. La politica del paese non la fa Renzi, a cui bisogna riconoscere che ha la caratteristica principale per essere un politico contemporaneo: piaccia o meno è una popstar, un simbolo, un frontman, un comunicatore, un'icona e ciò (purtroppo) ne fa un leader di massa.


Mi dispiace amico mio ma questa logica del "piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto" quando si parla dì qualcosa che toglie diritti, fa acqua da tutte le parti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kikko64 (6 Ottobre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A prescindere da cosa ci sia scritto nella scheda,io votero' NO.
> renzi e tutta la casta toscana a casa


La cosa più assurda di tutta questa faccenda è che ormai nessuno si interessa più *dei contenuti* ma tutto (e con tutto intendo proprio TUTTO) viene ricondotto ad una mera e squallida lotta di potere ... ad un NO sistematico, acritico ed "a prescindere" contro tutto ciò che propone la parte "avversa" ... 

Parlando nello specifico di questo referendum, io noto una totale assenza di "memoria storica", che forse farebbe ricordare a molti di quelli che oggi sostengono a spada tratta il NO, che l'idea originale di questa riforma (compresa l'abolizione del CNEL) fu proprio formulata (addirittura in un programma di governo firmato in TV) dagli stessi "personaggi" che oggi si "stracciano le vesti" per il supposto "'attentato alla Costituzione" perpetrato da Presidente del Consiglio Toscano.

tornando a parlare in generale, il vero problema di questo Paese è che per gli Italiani è sempre stato molto più facile dire NO ... 
Perché è molto più facile dire NO e non fare nulla che dire SI e dover fare qualcosa.  
_



_


----------



## brenin (6 Ottobre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La cosa più assurda di tutta questa faccenda è che ormai nessuno si interessa più *dei contenuti* ma tutto (e con tutto intendo proprio TUTTO) viene ricondotto ad una mera e squallida lotta di potere ... ad un NO sistematico, acritico ed "a prescindere" contro tutto ciò che propone la parte "avversa" ...
> 
> Parlando nello specifico di questo referendum, io noto una totale assenza di "memoria storica", che forse farebbe ricordare a molti di quelli che oggi sostengono a spada tratta il NO, che l'idea originale di questa riforma (compresa l'abolizione del CNEL) fu proprio formulata (addirittura in un programma di governo firmato in TV) dagli stessi "personaggi" che oggi si "stracciano le vesti" per il supposto "'attentato alla Costituzione" perpetrato da Presidente del Consiglio Toscano.
> 
> ...


Però bisogna anche considerare chi propone, la sua credibilità,coerenza ( un ministro con il padre indagato DEVE dimettersi ) e,soprattutto, l'effettiva efficacia/beneficio che si ripercuoterebbe in caso di vittoria del si.... il puffo non è credibile, la "ministra" in qualsiasi paese "normale" non avrebbe nemmeno fatto la portaborse.... alle elezioni europee si è praticamente "comprato" i voti con i famosi 80 euro, adesso alzerà le pensioni minime.... " se passa il NO mi dimetto e lascio la politica" .... MAGARI !


----------



## kikko64 (6 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *Però bisogna anche considerare chi propone, la sua credibilità,coerenza* ( un ministro con il padre indagato DEVE dimettersi ) e,soprattutto, l'effettiva efficacia/beneficio che si ripercuoterebbe in caso di vittoria del si.... il puffo non è credibile, la "ministra" in qualsiasi paese "normale" non avrebbe nemmeno fatto la portaborse.... alle elezioni europee si è praticamente "comprato" i voti con i famosi 80 euro, adesso alzerà le pensioni minime.... " se passa il NO mi dimetto e lascio la politica" .... MAGARI !


Premesso che io NON sono Renziano ... anzi a dire la verità non mi riconosco in alcuna forza e/o opinione politica attualmente presente in Italia.

Il *neretto* è esattamente quello che intendevo io, se ne fa una questione "personale" e non di contenuti ... 

E non voglio entrare nel merito commentando una frase come _"...un ministro con il padre indagato DEVE dimettersi... "_ perché ritengo che quanto scritto nella Bibbia _"Il Signore è lento all'ira e grande in bontà, perdona la colpa e la ribellione, ma non lascia senza punizione; castiga la colpa dei padri nei figli fino alla terza e alla quarta generazione"_ (Numeri 14, 18) sia stato "leggermente" superato dal "moderno" Diritto Penale ("Nullum crimen, nulla poena sine culpa" https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullum_crimen,_nulla_poena_sine_culpa).


----------



## brenin (6 Ottobre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Premesso che io NON sono Renziano ... anzi a dire la verità non mi riconosco in alcuna forza e/o opinione politica attualmente presente in Italia.
> 
> Il *neretto* è esattamente quello che intendevo io, se ne fa una questione "personale" e non di contenuti ...
> 
> E non voglio entrare nel merito commentando una frase come _"...un ministro con il padre indagato DEVE dimettersi... "_ perché ritengo che quanto scritto nella Bibbia _"Il Signore è lento all'ira e grande in bontà, perdona la colpa e la ribellione, ma non lascia senza punizione; castiga la colpa dei padri nei figli fino alla terza e alla quarta generazione"_ (Numeri 14, 18) sia stato "leggermente" superato dal "moderno" Diritto Penale ("Nullum crimen, nulla poena sine culpa" https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullum_crimen,_nulla_poena_sine_culpa).


Sul fatto delle dimissioni.... mi scuso,sono stato poco chiaro, o quantomeno molto sintetico..... parliamo di Banca Etruria; 
- nel 2011 il padre Pier Luigi Boschi entra - come semplice Consigliere - nel consiglio di amministrazione della banca toscana:
- dal 2012  in poi  Bankitalia , a seguito di ripetute ispezioni, riportò alle competenti autorità rilievi di forte criticità sullo " stato di salute " della banca ;
- nel 2014, dopo 10 settimane che sua figlia era stata nominata ministro, diventa vice presidente dell'Istituto di credito;
-  il figlio Emanuele Boschi, che entrò in Banca Etruria nel 2007, ebbe una carriera folgorante: da  process analyst è diventato cost manager ( 2012 ) e poi da ottobre 2014 al marzo 2015 program and cost manager ( capo/responsabile del servizio controllo costi/crediti deteriorati,consulenze esterne ).
Vengo finalmente al dunque perchè dovrebbe dimettersi :
- Bankitalia ha inviato al Cda di Banca Etruria ripetuti report fortemente negativi sulla solidità finanziaria dell'istituto di credito ;
- i membri del Cda sono i  primi ( se non gli unici in molti casi ) a prenderne visione;
- prassi vuole che si chieda - se si ravvedono gli estremi di una pesante situazione finanziaria - un diretto intervento di monitoraggio di Bankitalia con la quale concordare ed attuare le misure adatte per risollevare/migliorare patrimonialmente la banca ;
- qualora la maggioranza del Cda decida di non richiedere ,nonostante tutti gli alert ricevuti e la gravità della situazione, l'intervento dell'istituto di controllo, *è facoltà di ogni singolo consigliere rivolgersi alla magistratura ordinaria*.
Alla luce di quanto sopra, *io* mi sarei dimesso a prescindere da quanto possa poi decidere la magistratura ( ti posso assicurare che i report di Bankitalia sono equiparabili ad una Rem.... non scappa niente,sono molto circostanziati e precisi, sin nel più piccolo dettaglio ).
Per quanto riguarda la colpevolezza, nessuno è reo sin tanto che la sentenza è depositata ( Cassazione ): su questo ti do perfettamente ragione. Però nel caso di cui sopra.... ho forti riserve.
Scusate la lunghezza del post....


----------



## kikko64 (6 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul fatto delle dimissioni.... mi scuso,sono stato poco chiaro, o quantomeno molto sintetico..... parliamo di Banca Etruria;
> - nel 2011 il padre Pier Luigi Boschi entra - come semplice Consigliere - nel consiglio di amministrazione della banca toscana:
> - dal 2012  in poi  Bankitalia , a seguito di ripetute ispezioni, riportò alle competenti autorità rilievi di forte criticità sullo " stato di salute " della banca ;
> - *nel 2014, dopo 10 settimane che sua figlia era stata nominata ministro, diventa vice presidente dell'Istituto di credito;*
> ...


premesso che non so che lavoro fai e mi scuso anticipatamente se dovessi sentirti offeso dalle mie parole, ma voglio solo fare una provocazione :

C'è un bravo insegnante di scuola elementare ... un suo parente molto stretto (fratello, padre, zio...) viene indagato per un reato di pedofilia ... l'insegnate, secondo te, deve per questo lasciare il suo lavoro ??

Ripeto e ribadisco : è solo una provocazione per portare all'eccesso un concetto e per renderlo palese.

Quello che voglio dire è che è nel diritto di tutti giudicare la Ministra Boschi per il suo operato come ministro della Repubblica (in primis del Parlamento che ha anche il potere di "sfiduciarla") ma non è diritto di nessuno quello di far ricadere su di lei le "colpe" che commettono (o hanno commesso) i suoi parenti.
Se poi è dimostrabile un reale nesso causale fra gli atti ufficiali della ministra e gli (eventuali) reati commessi dai suoi affini e questo nesso causale è riconducibile ad un reato previsto dal nostro codice Penale/Civile allora sarò io stesso il primo a chiedere PRIMA le sue dimissioni e POI la iscrizione nelle liste degli indagati. 
Ma fino a quel momento per me vince sempre e comunque il Diritto sulle opinioni politiche.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> premesso che non so che lavoro fai e mi scuso anticipatamente se dovessi sentirti offeso dalle mie parole, ma voglio solo fare una provocazione :
> 
> C'è un bravo insegnante di scuola elementare ... un suo parente molto stretto (fratello, padre, zio...) viene indagato per un reato di pedofilia ... l'insegnate, secondo te, deve per questo lasciare il suo lavoro ??
> 
> ...


L'esempio, molto semplicemente non è calzante. La contiguità e il conflitto di interessi tra boschi figlia e boschi padre, ha creato un danno economico alle casse dello Stato. Banca Etruria è stata salvata con i soldi dei contribuenti, attraverso decisioni a cui la figlia ha preso parte. La parola più abusata dei politici e "responsabilità", come se fosse il loro destino traghettoarci su altri lidi manco fossero Caronti.
L'unica responsabilità che ha un politico nei confronti di chi gli dà lavoro, e il corretto impiego dei soldi che si trova ad amministrare, che troppo spesso ci dimentichiamo che sono soldi nostri. Banca Etruria non ha solo truffato i Suoi risparmiatori, Banca Etruria, è stata salvata con i soldi degli italiani, compresi quelli delle nostre tasse, perché non si vuole che sia dagli troppo sui prestiti dati agli amici degli amici perché sennò chissà che salta fuori...
L'insegnante non c'entra una mazza, certo se so che il preside della scuola d'ora mio figlio da appalti gonfiati alla ditta del figlio per fare manutenzione della scuola con i soldi delle mie rete, se permetti richiedo che la ditta del figlio venga esclusa dagli appalti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (6 Ottobre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> premesso che non so che lavoro fai e mi scuso anticipatamente se dovessi sentirti offeso dalle mie parole, ma voglio solo fare una provocazione :
> 
> C'è un bravo insegnante di scuola elementare ... un suo parente molto stretto (fratello, padre, zio...) viene indagato per un reato di pedofilia ... l'insegnate, secondo te, deve per questo lasciare il suo lavoro ??
> 
> ...


Non mi sono affatto offeso,tranquillo.... è una bella discussione nella quale- da un punto di vista formale - hai perfettamente ragione.... l'insegnante del tuo caso non deve affatto lasciare il proprio lavoro,assolutamente; c'è un distinguo,però, a mio avviso ( ora ti faccio io un esempio )... metti che io ( personaggio politico ) faccia ottenere una posizione di altissimo  livello ad un mio familiare, e che quest'ultimo non adotti ( in un frangente drammatico dell'azienda per cui "lavora" ) il codice etico professionale che la sua posizione richiede ( anche e soprattutto nei confronti di migliaia di depositanti truffati, triste epilogo che a lui era ben noto già da tempo ): tu cosa faresti ? io mi dimetterei,perchè lo riterrei - per il mio codice deontologico professionale,per la mia etica e per la mia morale un atto dovuto. Ma questo non vuol dire che tutti lo debbano fare,ci mancherebbe; io posso solo dire che non riuscirei ad andare avanti come se niente fosse accaduto. Però consentimi di non fidarmi di queste persone ( vedi,la proposta può essere fantastica,molto allettante,addirittura meravigliosa: ma se non mi fido di chi me la formula,per me è carta straccia o parole al vento, per cui rimane solo ed esclusivamente qualcosa da rifiutare ). 
 Poi sulla magistratura.... consentimi di essere perplesso..... sui modi,sui tempi,sul modus operandi di tanti/troppi giudici quando "toccano" i politici.... Comunque staremo a vedere come andrà a finire, di certo mi piacerebbe molto che uscisse fuori un magistrato come Giorgio Ambrosoli ( assassinato nel 1979 a Milano da un sicario di Sindona ) e scoperchiasse una volta per tutte il "pentolone" ed il suo fetido contenuto.


----------



## brenin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'esempio, molto semplicemente non è calzante. La contiguità e il conflitto di interessi tra boschi figlia e boschi padre, ha creato un danno economico alle casse dello Stato. Banca Etruria è stata salvata con i soldi dei contribuenti, attraverso decisioni a cui la figlia ha preso parte. La parola più abusata dei politici e "responsabilità", come se fosse il loro destino traghettoarci su altri lidi manco fossero Caronti.
> L'unica responsabilità che ha un politico nei confronti di chi gli dà lavoro, e il corretto impiego dei soldi che si trova ad amministrare, che troppo spesso ci dimentichiamo che sono soldi nostri. Banca Etruria non ha solo truffato i Suoi risparmiatori, Banca Etruria, è stata salvata con i soldi degli italiani, compresi quelli delle nostre tasse, perché non si vuole che sia dagli troppo sui prestiti dati agli amici degli amici perché sennò chissà che salta fuori...
> L'insegnante non c'entra una mazza, certo se so che il preside della scuola d'ora mio figlio da appalti gonfiati alla ditta del figlio per fare manutenzione della scuola con i soldi delle mie rete, se permetti richiedo che la ditta del figlio venga esclusa dagli appalti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Straquoto, mi permetto di aggiungere anche il figlio,top manager di Banca Etruria, che se n'è andato prima del padre... come ho scritto in un post precedente. E caso strano si occupava di sofferenze,gestione costi e consulenze ( milionarie )....


----------



## kikko64 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'esempio, molto semplicemente non è calzante. La contiguità e il conflitto di interessi tra boschi figlia e boschi padre, ha creato un danno economico alle casse dello Stato. Banca Etruria è stata salvata con i soldi dei contribuenti, attraverso decisioni a cui la figlia ha preso parte. La parola più abusata dei politici e "responsabilità", come se fosse il loro destino traghettoarci su altri lidi manco fossero Caronti.
> L'unica responsabilità che ha un politico nei confronti di chi gli dà lavoro, e il corretto impiego dei soldi che si trova ad amministrare, che troppo spesso ci dimentichiamo che sono soldi nostri. Banca Etruria non ha solo truffato i Suoi risparmiatori, Banca Etruria, è stata salvata con i soldi degli italiani, compresi quelli delle nostre tasse, perché non si vuole che sia dagli troppo sui prestiti dati agli amici degli amici perché sennò chissà che salta fuori...
> L'insegnante non c'entra una mazza, certo se so che il preside della scuola d'ora mio figlio da appalti gonfiati alla ditta del figlio per fare manutenzione della scuola con i soldi delle mie rete, se permetti richiedo che la ditta del figlio venga esclusa dagli appalti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


La contiguità ed il conflitto di interesse è tutto da provare e comunque dovrebbe configurarsi come reato, cosa che, per quanto mi risulta, non è allo stato attuale della legislazione italiana.

Detto questo, non mi parte che Banca Etruria sia l'unica banca che è stata "salvata" con soldi pubblici o sbaglio ?
 è che in Banca Etruria ci lavoravano i Boschi e quindi l'argomento diventa "funzionale" per screditare il Ministro che porta lo stesso cognome al di là delle sue capacità "politiche".

Intendiamoci bene : IO NON DIFENDO NESSUNO e per quanto mi riguarda la classe politica italiana PER INTERO potrebbe scomparire anche oggi stesso e ciò sarebbe solo un vantaggio per tutti.

Quello che io difendo è il DIRITTO (il Diritto e non la magistratura, che sono due cose ben diverse), perché solo rispettando sempre e comunque le norme del Diritto ci si garantisce contro le dittature.
Perché le dittature, tutte le dittature sono nate (e nascono) negando le norme del Diritto in virtù di un "bene supremo".


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La contiguità ed il conflitto di interesse è tutto da provare e comunque dovrebbe configurarsi come reato, cosa che, per quanto mi risulta, non è allo stato attuale della legislazione italiana.
> 
> Detto questo, non mi parte che Banca Etruria sia l'unica banca che è stata "salvata" con soldi pubblici o sbaglio ?
> è che in Banca Etruria ci lavoravano i Boschi e quindi l'argomento diventa "funzionale" per screditare il Ministro che porta lo stesso cognome al di là delle sue capacità "politiche".
> ...


Discorso che non tiene. Le leggi vigenti vengono fatte dagli stessi soggetti che dovrebbero esserne oggetto. É la ratio stessa dell'esistenza del concetto di conflitto di interessi. 
Le leggi, soprattutto quelle in materia economica, di fatto configurano uno stato di diseguaglianza e di commistioni che non avrebbero nessun tipo di senso in qualunque altro ordinamento.
E te lo dice uno che ha fatto l'avvocato esattamente per poter giocare con la legge invece di doverla subire

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brenin (6 Ottobre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> La contiguità ed il conflitto di interesse è tutto da provare e comunque dovrebbe configurarsi come reato, cosa che, per quanto mi risulta, non è allo stato attuale della legislazione italiana.
> 
> Detto questo, non mi parte che Banca Etruria sia l'unica banca che è stata "salvata" con soldi pubblici o sbaglio ?
> è che in Banca Etruria ci lavoravano i Boschi e quindi l'argomento diventa "funzionale" per screditare il Ministro che porta lo stesso cognome al di là delle sue capacità "politiche".
> ...


Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che scindi il diritto dalla magistratura, perchè quest'ultima,in Italia, non sempre rispetta le stesse norme del diritto ( o quantomeno le "interpreta" a secondo delle circostanze, vedi De Benedetti ancora a piede libero ).


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

Renzi 1 ottobre 2016 - Pesaro
"Ho sbagliato a legare percorso del Governo a Referendum"

Renzi - Ieri (5 giorni dopo)
"Se vince il No cambio mestiere"

Ecco... Chi palesa dalla sua bocca (senza peraltro rendersene conto, come molti del resto) queste contraddizioni, quale credito può avere?

Ma non solo come presidente del consiglio, ma come uomo in genere?chiedo.....


----------



## brenin (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Renzi 1 ottobre 2016 - Pesaro
> "Ho sbagliato a legare percorso del Governo a Referendum"
> 
> Renzi - Ieri (5 giorni dopo)
> ...


Nessun credito, ed ovviamente nessuna fiducia. Quello che più preoccupa è la sua (s)mania di protagonismo e presenzialismo....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Nessun credito, ed ovviamente nessuna fiducia. Quello che più preoccupa è la sua (s)mania di protagonismo e presenzialismo....


In effetti è molto simile a Berlusconi in questo :singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Nessun credito, ed ovviamente nessuna fiducia. Quello che più preoccupa è la sua (s)mania di protagonismo e presenzialismo....


Ce l ha eccome...

A me piacerebbe un po di coerenza, solo un po...
Le idee .. Non le guardo nemmeno più, le salto quasi di netto

Perché tanto è la coerenza che poi ti consente di tradurle in fatti


----------



## brenin (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ce l ha eccome...
> 
> A me piacerebbe un po di coerenza, solo un po...
> Le idee .. Non le guardo nemmeno più, le salto quasi di netto
> ...


Ecco, la coerenza, cosa a lui sconosciuta.... I progetti faraonici non possiamo permetterceli, ci sono altre drammatiche urgenze da risolvere ben più importanti, tenuto altresì conto che le casse dello stato sono vuote. Non c'è programmazione,vive alla giornata tra un viaggio aereo e l'altro, tra una comparsata in Tv e interventi pubblici quasi sempre senza contradditorio... ci parli piuttosto dell'operazione di vendita del teatro comunale di Firenze....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ecco, la coerenza, cosa a lui sconosciuta.... I progetti faraonici non possiamo permetterceli, ci sono altre drammatiche urgenze da risolvere ben più importanti, tenuto altresì conto che le casse dello stato sono vuote. Non c'è programmazione,vive alla giornata tra un viaggio aereo e l'altro, tra una comparsata in Tv e interventi pubblici quasi sempre senza contradditorio... ci parli piuttosto dell'operazione di vendita del teatro comunale di Firenze....


Purtroppo c'è un aspetto drammatico.
Che sui progetti faraonici ci si può mangiare.
Su quelli semplici (coprire le buche di una strada) no.

C'è un altro aspetto, quello contributivo anch'esso drammatico. Collegato ad altri aspetti di efficienza (presunta)

Faccio un esempio

Se io ho una casa perfettamente ristrutturata, con il cesso che ha lo scarico rotto (spesa 50 euro) ma danno contributi x ritingerla con vernici speciali  (x dire) (costo 10.000 euro)
Io ritingero' la casa nuova di trinca, perché c'è il contributo.
Anche se non mi serve
E farò la figura del ganzo e avrò un premio, avendo intercettato un contributo.
E il cesso continuerà a esser rotto e non si troveranno 50 euro x ripararlo.

Il meccanismo è questo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Renzi 1 ottobre 2016 - Pesaro
> "Ho sbagliato a legare percorso del Governo a Referendum"
> 
> Renzi - Ieri (5 giorni dopo)
> ...


In un paese normale, direi nessuno. Infatti il nostro vero problema non è Renzi, o più in generale la nostra classe politica.


----------



## Nobody (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti è molto simile a Berlusconi in questo :singleeye:


Appunto, e proprio a questo deve il suo successo iniziale. Ma tanto chi verrà dopo sarà pure peggio... ricordiamoci di Monti.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Appunto, e proprio a questo deve il suo successo iniziale. Ma tanto chi verrà dopo sarà pure peggio... ricordiamoci di Monti.


Della serie non c'è mai fine al peggio !!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Proprio perché non sono di sinistra, voterò sì perché l'eliminazione del bicameralismo perfetto assicura governi più forti e stabili. Il resto della riforma è noia. La conferma della bontà della mia scelta è che la sinistra PD, SEL, il Fatto Quotidiano, Davigo, ecc. stiano dalla parte del no.


Sempre più convinto del sì. La bellezza è in sè un valore.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sempre più convinto del sì. La bellezza è in sè un valore.


ti garba la boschi  
dunque io prevedo una vittoria dei no 
se dovesse vincere il si, Renzi poi fa na strage secondo me ( politicamente parlando ) 

io do una percentuale di no al 65% dei votanti


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti garba la boschi
> dunque io prevedo una vittoria dei no
> se dovesse vincere il si, Renzi poi fa na strage secondo me ( politicamente parlando )
> 
> io do una percentuale di no al 65% dei votanti


Domandona.... in quanti andranno a votare se condo voi ? perchè , tra l'altro, non c'è quorum.... ( una volta il Pci aveva il famoso "zoccolo duro " , ora il Pd non vede nemmeno l'ombra del cavallo.... ).


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Domandona.... in quanti andranno a votare se condo voi ? perchè , tra l'altro, non c'è quorum.... ( una volta il Pci aveva il famoso "zoccolo duro " , ora il Pd non vede nemmeno l'ombra del cavallo.... ).


Proprio perché non c'è quorum, essendo un referendum costituzionale, sarebbe auspicabile andassero a votare più cittadini possibili 
se non altro per avere una risposta più ampia possibile ad un quesito che porterà, comunque  vada, dei cambiamenti 

poi chi vivrà ...vedrà ... Non sono nemmeno sicura che tutti siano consapevoli che in questo caso il quorum totale di votanti non sarà determinante percentualmente per considerare il referendum valido o meno 

p.s aggiungo una mia personale considerazione del tutto OT ( o forse no ) questa sponda laterale D i politichese su tradìnet mi piace molto  fine OT


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti garba la boschi
> dunque io prevedo una vittoria dei no
> se dovesse vincere il si, Renzi poi fa na strage secondo me ( politicamente parlando )
> 
> io do una percentuale di no al 65% dei votanti


E' giusto (ed è ora) che chiunque vinca un'elezione abbia carta bianca e ne risponda 5 anni dopo. Me ne fotto dei partigiani, dei diritti (quali?), del Senato e di De Mita. Quando al fronte del no si aggiungono Forza Nuova e Casapound denunciando la "deriva plebiscitaria" :rotfl: significa che il sì è un dovere. Evviva la deriva plebiscitaria.

Poi banalmente, ma seriamente, penso che da una donna bella e solare possano arrivare solo positive.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' giusto (ed è ora) che chiunque vinca un'elezione abbia carta bianca e ne risponda 5 anni dopo. Me ne fotto dei partigiani, dei diritti (quali?), del Senato e di De Mita. Quando al fronte del no si aggiungono Forza Nuova e Casapound denunciando la "deriva plebiscitaria" :rotfl: significa che il sì è un dovere. Evviva la deriva plebiscitaria.
> 
> Poi banalmente, ma seriamente, penso che da una donna bella e solare possano arrivare solo positive.


Ma guarda io alla Boschi do atto che è tra le giovani donne più preparate, se consideriamo le belle statuine di anni passati o geni del male quali la Gelmini 

personalmemte mi riinformero' di tuto pochi giorni prima del voto per decidere 
non mi piace un paese statico, non mi piace nemmeno un rischio di snaturare parte della costituzione che ammettiamolo è sulla carta una delle migliori


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' giusto (ed è ora) che *chiunque vinca un'elezione abbia carta bianca e ne risponda 5* *anni dopo*. Me ne fotto dei partigiani, dei diritti (quali?), del Senato e di De Mita. Quando al fronte del no si aggiungono Forza Nuova e Casapound denunciando la "deriva plebiscitaria" :rotfl: significa che il sì è un dovere. Evviva la deriva plebiscitaria.
> 
> Poi banalmente, ma seriamente, penso che da una donna bella e solare possano arrivare solo positive.


Pienamente d'accordo sul grassetto. Però mi sono chiesto, serve ancora il senato ? 

breve OT sulle belle donne.... vero quello che hai scritto, però possono arrivare anche le più grosse fregature....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo sul grassetto. Però mi sono chiesto, serve ancora il senato ?


Assolutamente a nulla. Credo che banalmente per approvare in Parlamento una riforma del genere trovando i voti di Cuperlo, Rosi Bindi, Bersani, e ala sinistra PD ecc. sia stato necessario non estremizzare la sensazione di "deriva plebiscitaria" e tenersi un parco giochi per ex trombati/dinosauri. Forse non è una buona riforma, ma è qualcosa se consideriamo che è servita (6 volte) la maggioranza parlamentare per approvarla.



> breve OT sulle belle donne.... vero quello che hai scritto, però possono arrivare anche le più grosse fregature....


Si vive una volta sola. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo sul grassetto. Però mi sono chiesto, serve ancora il senato ?
> 
> breve OT sulle belle donne.... vero quello che hai scritto, però possono arrivare anche le più grosse fregature....





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Assolutamente a nulla. Credo che banalmente per approvare in Parlamento una riforma del genere trovando i voti di Cuperlo, Rosi Bindi, Bersani, e ala sinistra PD ecc. sia stato necessario non estremizzare la sensazione di "deriva plebiscitaria" e tenersi un parco giochi per ex trombati/dinosauri. Forse non è una buona riforma, ma è qualcosa se consideriamo che è servita (6 volte) la maggioranza parlamentare per approvarla.
> 
> 
> Si vive una volta sola. :rotfl:


Che vadano snelliti gli iter di camera e senato, per me sarebbe sintomo di un paese che ha voglia di tornare a crescere partendo dal modo di applicare la politica 

orami sono sitemi così elefantiaci che per approvare anche una leggii ola ci vogliono anni e peraltro spesso si aggira l'ostacolo con  il D.L, sicché diventa una barzelletta


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che vadano snelliti gli iter di camera e senato, per me sarebbe sintomo di un paese che ha voglia di tornare a crescere partendo dal modo di applicare la politica
> 
> orami sono sitemi così elefantiaci che per approvare anche una leggii ola ci vogliono anni e peraltro spesso si aggira l'ostacolo con  il D.L, sicché diventa una barzelletta


Io son convinto non cambierà nulla.Purtroppo.


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda io alla Boschi do atto che è tra le giovani donne più preparate, se consideriamo le belle statuine di anni passati o geni del male quali la Gelmini
> 
> personalmemte mi riinformero' di tuto pochi giorni prima del voto per decidere
> non mi piace un paese statico, *non mi piace nemmeno un rischio di snaturare parte della costituzione che ammettiamolo è sulla carta una delle migliori*


La costituzione non è il vangelo. E' una carta di intenti, importantissima ma la sua funzione generale è di impostazione. E' ampiamente disattesa nella situazione reale delle cose.
Quello che non funziona o si puo migliorare va' modificato, cambiato.
Ti dirò che a me suona molto strano vedere gente che si straccia (o si è stracciata) le vesti criticando l'immobilismo della politica e poi quando c'è la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa si appella ai padri della patria.
I padri costituenti avevano altro in testa e probabilmente oggi come oggi prenderebbero a calci sul sedere molti di quelli che dicono di no. Primo fra tutti baffino d'Alema che non ha combinato un cazzo di niente dal punto di vista della funzionalità della politica in 30 e passa anni si carriera. (a parte la pugnalata sulla schiena a Prodi, me lo ricordo per il fallimento della bicamerale, da lui voluta e stracciata dal Berlusca che lo ha preso in giro per sei mesi).

A noi (come italiani intendo) manca una cosa importantissima, il pragmatismo. Siamo capacissimi ad indignarci e a richiamarci ad altissimi e sacri valori, ma non siamo capaci spesso a mettere in piedi qualcosa che funzioni, che non ritardi, che non faccia cilecca, la democrazia è perfettibile. E va perfezionata e resa efficiente perchè sia tale.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son convinto non cambierà nulla.Purtroppo.


ciao  Oscu'  
prevedi che si continuera' ad andare a rotoli ? Povera Italia !!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' giusto (ed è ora) che chiunque vinca un'elezione abbia carta bianca e ne risponda 5 anni dopo. Me ne fotto dei partigiani, dei diritti (quali?), del Senato e di De Mita. *Quando al fronte del no si aggiungono Forza Nuova e Casapound denunciando la "deriva plebiscitaria" :rotfl: significa che il sì è un dovere.* Evviva la deriva plebiscitaria.
> 
> Poi banalmente, ma seriamente, penso che da una donna bella e solare possano arrivare solo positive.


Quindi seguendo il tuo ragionamento, se un coglione patentato per una volta ti dicesse una cosa vera, tu gli daresti torto a prescindere...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La costituzione non è il vangelo. E' una carta di intenti, importantissima ma la sua funzione generale è di impostazione. E' ampiamente disattesa nella situazione reale delle cose.
> Quello che non funziona o si puo migliorare va' modificato, cambiato.
> Ti dirò che a me suona molto strano vedere gente che si straccia (o si è stracciata) le vesti criticando l'immobilismo della politica e poi quando c'è la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa si appella ai padri della patria.
> I padri costituenti avevano altro in testa e probabilmente oggi come oggi prenderebbero a calci sul sedere molti di quelli che dicono di no. Primo fra tutti baffino d'Alema che non ha combinato un cazzo di niente dal punto di vista della funzionalità della politica in 30 e passa anni si carriera. (a parte la pugnalata sulla schiena a Prodi, me lo ricordo per il fallimento della bicamerale, da lui voluta e stracciata dal Berlusca che lo ha preso in giro per sei mesi).
> ...


Guarda condivido tutto, per questo mi voglio riguardare il tutto  con calma perché ritengo indispensabile andare a votare ma questa volta più di altri referendum voglio avere le idee chiare, molto chiare


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2016)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao  Oscu'
> prevedi che si continuera' ad andare a rotoli ? Povera Italia !!!


Guarda fiamma.
Io problema non sono questi 600 persone che ci rappresentano.Il problema...siamo noi.
Io son convinto che noi non siamo migliori...


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La costituzione non è il vangelo. E' una carta di intenti, importantissima ma la sua funzione generale è di impostazione. E' ampiamente disattesa nella situazione reale delle cose.
> Quello che non funziona o si puo migliorare va' modificato, cambiato.
> Ti dirò che a me suona molto strano vedere gente che si straccia (o si è stracciata) le vesti criticando l'immobilismo della politica e poi quando c'è la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa si appella ai padri della patria.
> I padri costituenti avevano altro in testa e probabilmente oggi come oggi prenderebbero a calci sul sedere molti di quelli che dicono di no. Primo fra tutti baffino d'Alema che non ha combinato un cazzo di niente dal punto di vista della funzionalità della politica in 30 e passa anni si carriera. (a parte la pugnalata sulla schiena a Prodi, me lo ricordo per il fallimento della bicamerale, da lui voluta e stracciata dal Berlusca che lo ha preso in giro per sei mesi).
> ...


Sorvolando sulle diverse schifezze inserite nella modifica costituzionale (che bontà loro anche gli stessi promotori del SI riconoscono), quello che la rende indigeribile è l'accoppiata con l'italicum. Renzi ha promesso di cambiarlo se vince il SI... ovviamente ci ha creduto solo Cuperlo :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda fiamma.
> Io problema non sono questi 600 persone che ci rappresentano.Il problema...siamo noi.
> Io son convinto che noi non siamo migliori...


ogni popolo ha i governanti che si merita.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda fiamma.
> Io problema non sono questi 600 persone che ci rappresentano.Il problema...siamo noi.
> Io son convinto che noi non siamo migliori...


Noi italiani siamo una razza strana, quando siamo con la merda che ci soffoca riusciamo a trovare soluzioni in extremis, talvolta geniali 
quando dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa diventiamo delle lumache inconsistenti, piagnucoloni e molto gregge 
In realtà abbiamo paura dei cambiamenti. 

Vorrei un po' più di coraggio e determinazione ma pare manchi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ogni popolo ha i governanti che si merita.


In effetti li votiamo noi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi seguendo il tuo ragionamento, se un coglione patentato per una volta ti dicesse una cosa vera, tu gli daresti torto a prescindere...


Stai estremizzando. 
Premesso che io sono molto lontano da PD/SEL, la questione Casapound è indicativa per far capire che la campagna è incentrata su una questione personale e non di merito. Sul chi la propone e non su cosa implica. A me chi la propone interessa poco, anche se è avverso alle mie idee.

Ad esempio:
Uno come Berlusconi dovrebbe fare le capriole quando sente parlare di "deriva plebiscitaria", tanto più che questa riforma l'ha sostenuta sino all'elezione di Mattarella.
Il guru del no De Mita (indicato da tutti gli analisti come vincitore del dibattito su Renzi) ha controproposto in TV testualmente il "Senato dei notabbbbbili": cioè il Senato è brutto nel momento in cui non ne faccio parte (lui si sente un notabbbile, essendo ex capo del Governo).
La Lega e il centrodestra hanno promosso una riforma nel 2005/2006 (poi bocciata in un referendum). Qui c'è scritto cosa prevedeva quella riforma: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Referendum_costituzionale_del_2006_in_Italia


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stai estremizzando.
> Premesso che io sono molto lontano da PD/SEL, la questione Casapound è indicativa per far capire che la campagna è incentrata su una questione personale e non di merito. Sul chi la propone e non su cosa implica. A me chi la propone interessa poco, anche se è avverso alle mie idee.
> 
> Ad esempio:
> ...


Parte di questa riforma Berluscauzz se l'era fatta confezionare in previsione di divenire Presidente della Repubblica


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sorvolando sulle diverse schifezze inserite nella modifica costituzionale (che bontà loro anche gli stessi promotori del SI riconoscono), quello che la rende indigeribile è l'accoppiata con l'italicum. Renzi ha promesso di cambiarlo se vince il SI... ovviamente ci ha creduto solo Cuperlo :carneval:


Non ritengo questa modifica la migliore possibile, la vedo come un passo ormai ineludibile. Quello che ci aspetterebbe non credo sarà certo peggiore di questo immobilismo.
A son di aspettare il treno giusto ormai rischiamo di rimanere per sempre sui binari.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ritengo questa modifica la migliore possibile, la vedo come un passo ormai ineludibile. Quello che ci aspetterebbe non credo sarà certo peggiore di questo immobilismo.
> A son di aspettare il treno giusto ormai rischiamo di rimanere per sempre sui binari.


Già ci siamo sui binari da un bel pezzo, nel frattempo si sono arrugginiti


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stai estremizzando.
> Premesso che io sono molto lontano da PD/SEL, la questione Casapound è indicativa per far capire che la campagna è incentrata su una questione personale e non di merito. Sul chi la propone e non su cosa implica. A me chi la propone interessa poco, anche se è avverso alle mie idee.
> 
> Ad esempio:
> ...


Si, ma purtroppo per Renzi, chi l'ha personalizzata è stato proprio lui. Poi ha fatto marcia indietro, ma ormai era troppo tardi. Berlusconi è per il Si, ma non lo può dire :singleeye:
Questa riforma associata all'italicum nasconde forti pericoli... che poi lo dicano anche emeriti coglioni come i fascistelli del nuovo millennio, per me non cambia le cose.


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ritengo questa modifica la migliore possibile, la vedo come un passo ormai ineludibile. Quello che ci aspetterebbe non credo sarà certo peggiore di questo immobilismo.
> A son di aspettare il treno giusto ormai rischiamo di rimanere per sempre sui binari.


Come mai certe leggi passano in pochissimo tempo, nonostante le due camere? Ed altre si arenano... ma poi, basta pensare ad un senato non eletto, composto da sindaci e consiglieri regionali :unhappy:
Se l'avessero realmente abolito e avessero cambiato la legge elettorale, allora avrei votato Si.


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Come mai certe leggi passano in pochissimo tempo, nonostante le due camere?* Ed altre si arenano... ma poi, basta pensare ad un senato non eletto, composto da sindaci e consiglieri regionali :unhappy:
> Se l'avessero realmente abolito e avessero cambiato la legge elettorale, allora avrei votato Si.


Perchè quando tutti sono d'accordo è facile farle. Ma non si puo aspettare di essere tutti d'accordo, sempre. Ci si deve assumere la responsabilità di fare le cose anche per maggioranza relativa, e pagare o venire premiati per quell che si fa, non per quello che si pensa di poter fare, come è sempre accaduto finora.

0.9 Governi all'anno dal 1946 non bastano a capire che così non si puo continuare? E' questa l'immagine della democrazia che abbiamo? Decine di riforme da fare, ferme, mentre il paese aspetta un briciolo di efficienza e le aziende che hanno bisogno di muoversi in un clima certo aspettano, non basta?

Se vogliamo fare questioni di lana caprina su tutto non passerà nessuna riforma, mai. Finchè il sistema paese schiatterà e non si sarà più in grado di pagare le pensioni, nemmeno quella milionaria dell' illustre Zagrebesky, fine esteta della democrazia e campione di decadenti raffinatezza (cit Bonvi).
Con una sostanziale differenza:  che lui con i soldi guadagnati finora sarà relativamente al sicuro, noi no.

Un anno in fabbrica, a tutti quelli che vogliono fare politica. Che imparino cosa significa muoversi con un minimo di aderenza alla realtà per piacere.


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come mai certe leggi passano in pochissimo tempo, nonostante le due camere? Ed arenanaltre si o... ma poi, basta pensare ad un senato non eletto, composto da sindaci e consiglieri regionali :unhappy:
> Se l'avessero realmente abolito e avessero cambiato la legge elettorale, allora avrei votato Si.


Senza parlare della tanto decantata spending review, sui dati falsati,sulle elargizioni ( a scopo elettorale ) a fondo perso senza alcun ritorno per le casse dello stato....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè quando tutti sono d'accordo è facile farle. Ma non si puo aspettare di essere tutti d'accordo, sempre. Ci si deve assumere la responsabilità di fare le cose anche per maggioranza relativa, e pagare o venire premiati per quell che si fa, non per quello che si pensa di poter fare, come è sempre accaduto finora.
> 
> 0.9 Governi all'anno dal 1946 non bastano a capire che così non si puo continuare? E' questa l'immagine della democrazia che abbiamo? Decine di riforme da fare, ferme, mentre il paese aspetta un briciolo di efficienza e le aziende che hanno bisogno di muoversi in un clima certo aspettano, non basta?
> 
> ...


L'ultima frase te la quoto alla grande :up:


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ultima frase te la quoto alla grande :up:


E il resto no?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E il resto no?


Si anche il resto ma quella frase non sai quanto mi piacerebbe vederla applicata 

ma temo resterà un'utopia


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si anche il resto ma quella frase non sai quanto mi piacerebbe vederla applicata
> 
> ma temo resterà un'utopia


Trovo che la politica dovrebbe occuparsi non solo dei principi, ma anche di come tradurli in realtà. Siamo difronte ad una intera classe politica che del mondo reale, della gente e dei suoi problemi sa nulla, a destra come a sinistra.
E sono anche convinto che questo scollamento sarà fatale, per noi come sistema paese.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Trovo che la politica dovrebbe occuparsi non solo dei principi, ma anche di come tradurli in realtà. Siamo difronte ad una intera classe politica che del mondo reale, della gente e dei suoi problemi sa nulla, a destra come a sinistra.
> E sono anche convinto che questo scollamento sarà fatale, per noi come sistema paese.
> Purtroppo.


Si è vero.
faccio un esempio stupido : basta ascoltare il politico di turno che va in TV a lamentarsi che con il suo "stipendio" ha difficoltà ad andare avanti :singleeye: 
del tutto ignari delle reali difficoltà 

ieri ascoltavo in TV la storia dello scandalo del presidente delle ferrovie nord 
il figlio che usava la macchina aziendale ha accumulato 124.000 euro di multe ( accertate da controlli ) 
a parte che vorrei capire come cacchio si fa ad accumulare 124.0000 euro di multe ma poi come si fa a giustificare tale condotta :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si è vero.
> faccio un esempio stupido : basta ascoltare il politico di turno che va in TV a lamentarsi che con il suo "stipendio" ha difficoltà ad andare avanti :singleeye:
> del tutto ignari delle reali difficoltà
> 
> ...


Sono lontani gli anni in cui un De Gasperi si faceva prestare un cappotto per andare a Parigi dai suoi colleghi.

Il problema vedi, non è solo il malcostume ma il senso di impotenza derivante dall' inefficienza dei sistemi di controllo e repressione degli abusi.

E' l'inefficienza che ci sta fregando, la percezione di quello che è giusto o sbagliato l'abbiamo sempre avuta.

E' per questo che non faccio questioni di lana caprina sulle riforme, è più importante muoversi in questa fase che fare tutto perfetto (cosa del resto assolutamente utopica).

Secondo me comunque prevarranno i no. E "moriremo" insieme alle nostre belle utopie.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono lontani gli anni in cui un De Gasperi si faceva prestare un cappotto per andare a Parigi dai suoi colleghi.
> 
> Il problema vedi, non è solo il malcostume ma il senso di impotenza derivante dall' inefficienza dei sistemi di controllo e repressione degli abusi.
> 
> ...


ma anche quando fanno i controlli il malcostume è così radicato che vengono "defenstarati" i controllori che hanno aperto il vaso di Pandora e fatto il loro dovere fino in fondo :facepalm:


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma anche quando fanno i controlli il malcostume è così radicato che vengono "defenstarati" i controllori che hanno aperto il vaso di Pandora e fatto il loro dovere fino in fondo :facepalm:


Ecco, brava, questo è un'altro sintomo grave di inefficienza, di non funzionamento. Ma la gente come al solito si ferma all' indignazione, che da sola non basta.
Ti ricordi De Andrè?

..... Prima pagina venti notizie  
ventuno ingiustizie e lo Stato che fa  
si costerna, s'indigna, s'impegna  
poi getta la spugna con gran dignità.

Ecco siamo ridotti così, non sappiamo tradurre in fatti quello che pensiamo sia giusto fare, e siamo finiti per scannarci sulle idee astratte. 
Ecco, questo è il Belpaese.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, questo è un'altro sintomo grave di inefficienza, di non funzionamento. Ma la gente come al solito si ferma all' indignazione, che da sola non basta.
> Ti ricordi De Andrè?
> 
> ..... Prima pagina venti notizie
> ...


Noi siamo il paese che si indigna perché Corona va in galera, che poverino un'ingiustizia !!!! :sbatti:
Poi appena fuori ricomincia :facepalm:

non abbiamo più il senso del giusto e sbagliato, zero proprio.


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noi siamo il paese che si indigna perché Corona va in galera, che poverino un'ingiustizia !!!! :sbatti:
> Poi appena fuori ricomincia :facepalm:
> 
> non abbiamo più il senso del giusto e sbagliato, zero proprio.


Dici? 
Corona Chi?
Non ascoltare le comari in tv, è fuorviante.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dici?
> Corona Chi?
> Non ascoltare le comari in tv, è fuorviante.


TV, social, opinione pubblica ... Di tutto un po' 

corona fabrizio


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> TV, social, opinione pubblica ... Di tutto un po'
> 
> corona fabrizio


Si lo so chi è, la mia era una domanda retorica.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si lo so chi è, la mia era una domanda retorica.


:rotfl::rotflensavo tu fossi una mosca bianca


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotflensavo tu fossi una mosca bianca


A me Corona sta simpatico...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me Corona sta simpatico...:rotfl:


Io gli menerei da mattina a sera :risata:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io gli menerei da mattina a sera :risata:


Ma nooo dai.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooo dai.


Vabbe' metaforicamente  ... Per due motivi ... Primo erché non sono violenta, secondo: perché mi da una "papagna" lui, mi tramortisce :risata:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe' metaforicamente  ... Per due motivi ... Primo erché non sono violenta, secondo: perché mi da una "papagna" lui, mi tramortisce :risata:


Ma se ti aiuto a tenerlo fermo....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ti aiuto a tenerlo fermo....


Se sei wonder woman "glia famo"


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè quando tutti sono d'accordo è facile farle. Ma non si puo aspettare di essere tutti d'accordo, sempre. Ci si deve assumere la responsabilità di fare le cose anche per maggioranza relativa, e pagare o venire premiati per quell che si fa, non per quello che si pensa di poter fare, come è sempre accaduto finora.
> 
> 0.9 Governi all'anno dal 1946 non bastano a capire che così non si puo continuare? E' questa l'immagine della democrazia che abbiamo? Decine di riforme da fare, ferme, mentre il paese aspetta un briciolo di efficienza e le aziende che hanno bisogno di muoversi in un clima certo aspettano, non basta?
> 
> ...


sarebbero tutti d'accordo tra le due camere se non ci fosse stata la legge demenziale del porcellum, che rende il senato di fatto ingovernabile... c'è una totale disincronia tra le due camere, e questo spesso impantana tutto. Praticamente ogni governo è caduto al Senato, e questo perchè la legge elettorale è follia pura.
E' stata creata apposta per rendere l'Italia ingovernabile alla sinistra... un capolavoro del 2006 firmato da Calderoli.
Bastava creare una legge elettorale decente., dimezzare il numero di parlamentari nelle due camere, e diminuire il monte stipendi totale. 
Oppure, se davvero si voleva, eliminare completamente il Senato, con una legge elettorale diversa dall'italicum, più equilibrata.
Si è scelta l'ennesima porcata. Per questo voterò No.


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Senza parlare della tanto decantata spending review, sui dati falsati,sulle elargizioni ( a scopo elettorale ) a fondo perso senza alcun ritorno per le casse dello stato....


tra l'altro... ma poi ridicolo il mantra che ripetono i renzini... siete contrari al cambiamento. Come se di fatto "il cambiamento" fosse sempre cosa buona. Quanti cambiamenti ci sono nella storia che si sono rivelati fallimentari? Oltretutto, e sarebbe simpatico ricordarlo, era una delle accuse che rivolgevano i neonati movimenti fascisti del primo novecento ai vecchi liberali.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbero tutti d'accordo tra le due camere se non ci fosse stata la legge demenziale del porcellum, che rende il senato di fatto ingovernabile... c'è una totale disincronia tra le due camere, e questo spesso impantana tutto. Praticamente ogni governo è caduto al Senato, e questo perchè la legge elettorale è follia pura.
> E' stata creata apposta per rendere l'Italia ingovernabile alla sinistra... un capolavoro del 2006 firmato da Calderoli.
> Bastava creare una legge elettorale decente., dimezzare il numero di parlamentari nelle due camere, e diminuire il monte stipendi totale.
> Oppure, se davvero si voleva, eliminare completamente il Senato, con una legge elettorale diversa dall'italicum, più equilibrata.
> Si è scelta l'ennesima porcata. Per questo voterò No.


Lo stesso Calderoli ammise candidamente che era stata appunto una porcata 

diminuire il monte stipendi non solo ai senatori e deputati ma pure a tutti i dipendenti di Montecitorio, oserei dire


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo stesso Calderoli ammise candidamente che era stata appunto una porcata
> 
> diminuire il monte stipendi non solo ai senatori e deputati ma pure a tutti i dipendenti di Montecitorio, oserei dire


certo, direi proprio le spese complessive. Ed anche eliminare i ridicoli privilegi dei presidenti emeriti... che il figlio primogenito di Napolitano (per citarne uno) debba avere scorta ed uffici è una assurdità rinascimentale.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo, direi proprio le spese complessive. Ed anche eliminare i ridicoli privilegi dei presidenti emeriti... che il figlio primogenito di Napolitano (per citarne uno) debba avere scorta ed uffici è una assurdità rinascimentale.


non ci siamo mai distaccati dai feudi con i consueti valvassori, valvassini e plebe 
siamo un paese vecchio


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> tra l'altro... ma poi ridicolo il mantra che ripetono i renzini... siete contrari al cambiamento. Come se di fatto "il cambiamento" fosse sempre cosa buona. Quanti cambiamenti ci sono nella storia che si sono rivelati fallimentari? Oltretutto, e sarebbe simpatico ricordarlo, era una delle accuse che rivolgevano i neonati movimenti fascisti del primo novecento ai vecchi liberali.


Non solo i renzini voteranno si. Io non sono affatto renziano eppure voterò si, perchè per come vedo io le cose il male più grande di questo paese è l'immobilismo. Se il cambiamento non è cosa sempre buona (vero) è invece certo che questa sorta di immobilismo è già di per se una condanna, e io sinceramente a vivere in un paese fallito, e nemmeno in gradi di riscattare se stesso, prigioniero della sua vetero classe politica non ci sto.

E non agitiamo i drappi neri del fascimo, per cortesia, che a parlare di autoritarismao renziano mi viene da ridere.
I veri fascisti (Si fascisti!) sono i vari Dalema De Mita (De Mita!) e compagnia bella, che tengono in ostaggio questo paese, che lo hanno trasformato da qualcosa di democratico a qualcosa di inerte. In 30 anni cosa hanno fatto sti qua? Niente, assolutamente niente, il nulla cosmico.
Cioè, se Renzi non è presentabile, guardiamoci attorno e guardiamo in faccia quelli del fronte del no, per piacere.

Personalmente sceglierò quello che secondo me è il male minore, in politica dò per certo ormai da un pezzo che la perfezione non esiste, labuona volontà si e secondo me il male minore, oggi come oggi è il si.
Perderemo, sicuro, ma almeno ci si prova.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo i renzini voteranno si. Io non sono affatto renziano eppure voterò si, perchè per come vedo io le cose il male più grande di questo paese è l'immobilismo. Se il cambiamento non è cosa sempre buona (vero) è invece certo che questa sorta di immobilismo è già di per se una condanna, e io sinceramente a vivere in un paese fallito, e nemmeno in gradi di riscattare se stesso, prigioniero della sua vetero classe politica non ci sto.
> 
> E non agitiamo i drappi neri del fascimo, per cortesia, che a parlare di autoritarismao renziano mi viene da ridere.
> I veri fascisti (Si fascisti!) sono i vari Dalema De Mita (De Mita!) e compagnia bella, che tengono in ostaggio questo paese, che lo hanno trasformato da qualcosa di democratico a qualcosa di inerte. In 30 anni cosa hanno fatto sti qua? Niente, assolutamente niente, il nulla cosmico.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo i renzini voteranno si. Io non sono affatto renziano eppure voterò si, perchè per come vedo io le cose il male più grande di questo paese è l'immobilismo. Se il cambiamento non è cosa sempre buona (vero) è invece certo che questa sorta di immobilismo è già di per se una condanna, e io sinceramente a vivere in un paese fallito, e nemmeno in gradi di riscattare se stesso, prigioniero della sua vetero classe politica non ci sto.
> 
> E non agitiamo i drappi neri del fascimo, per cortesia, che a parlare di autoritarismao renziano mi viene da ridere.
> I veri fascisti (Si fascisti!) sono i vari Dalema De Mita (De Mita!) e compagnia bella, che tengono in ostaggio questo paese, che lo hanno trasformato da qualcosa di democratico a qualcosa di inerte. In 30 anni cosa hanno fatto sti qua? Niente, assolutamente niente, il nulla cosmico.
> ...





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.


Ecco l'immobilismo del Paese mi preoccupa molto, perché il resto del mondo cammina e noi stiamo ancora all'era paleolitica e di risorse ne avremmo umane e non 
ma co ste cazzo di caste che hanno necessità di sopravvivere ( agiatamente ) non so se ne usciremo vivi


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo i renzini voteranno si. Io non sono affatto renziano eppure voterò si, perchè per come vedo io le cose il male più grande di questo paese è l'immobilismo. Se il cambiamento non è cosa sempre buona (vero) è invece certo che questa sorta di immobilismo è già di per se una condanna, e io sinceramente a vivere in un paese fallito, e nemmeno in gradi di riscattare se stesso, prigioniero della sua vetero classe politica non ci sto.
> 
> E non agitiamo i drappi neri del fascimo, per cortesia, che a parlare di autoritarismao renziano mi viene da ridere.
> I veri fascisti (Si fascisti!) sono i vari Dalema De Mita (De Mita!) e compagnia bella, che tengono in ostaggio questo paese, che lo hanno trasformato da qualcosa di democratico a qualcosa di inerte. In 30 anni cosa hanno fatto sti qua? Niente, assolutamente niente, il nulla cosmico.
> ...


Non mi riferivo certo a te spleen, che sei persona che stimo, ma a coloro che ci stanno facendo il lavaggio del cervello in tv. Se involontariamente ti ho offeso, mi scuso.
Il fascismo non si ripresenterà mai, è un fenomeno storico esaurito come ovvio che sia. Ma i rischi dell'autoritarismo, in una crisi sistemica come quella odierna, sono reali. 
Inutile citare i nomi impresentabili del No, ce ne sono altrettanti per il Si.
Sceglierò anch'io il male minore.


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco l'immobilismo del Paese mi preoccupa molto, perché il resto del mondo cammina e noi stiamo ancora all'era paleolitica e di risorse ne avremmo umane e non
> ma co ste cazzo di caste che hanno necessità di sopravvivere ( agiatamente ) non so se ne usciremo vivi


vedrai come si camminerà se passerà il Si  quello che ci azzoppa è ben altro.


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo certo a te spleen, che sei persona che stimo, ma a coloro che ci stanno facendo il lavaggio del cervello in tv. Se involontariamente ti ho offeso, mi scuso.
> Il fascismo non si ripresenterà mai, è un fenomeno storico esaurito come ovvio che sia. Ma i rischi dell'autoritarismo, in una crisi sistemica come quella odierna, sono reali.
> Inutile citare i nomi impresentabili del No, ce ne sono altrettanti per il Si.
> Sceglierò anch'io il male minore.


Ma figurati, non mi hai affatto offeso, discutiamo di idee e visioni diverse, che è legittimo avere, la stima è reciproca.

Sul fatto che non cambi nulla non so, certo spero che non ci sarà più almeno il continuo rimpallo tra le due camere di leggi da approvare.
Finora basta che il sig. pincopallo si svegli coi gironi cogliati per affondare una riforma e questa non è democrazia.
Democrazia è riuscire a governare, possibilmente finchè c'è il consenso della maggioranza e se poi non si va bene, si vota e si cambia capitano della nave.
Da noi i capitani si riciclano in continuazione.

Ieri sera ho sentito una riflessioine di Sgarbi su Renzi, ha detto che comunque sarà vincitore nella situazione persino dovesse prevalere il no. Perchè secondo lui è del tutto evidente che una opposizione che si riesce a coalizzare solo per conservare uno status, senza proposte concrete e troppo eterogenea non riuscirà a proporre qualcosa di positivo o di alternativo.
Ora, io non è che stimi molto lo Sgarbi politico, però la trovo una cosa esatta, triste ed esatta, purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> vedrai come si camminerà se passerà il Si  quello che ci azzoppa è ben altro.


Per quello che vorrei io mi sa che sia il si che il no sono pressoché ininfluenti 

non cambierà  Nulla di determinante, la strada sarebbe lunga ed impervia


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quello che vorrei io mi sa che sia il si che il no sono pressoché ininfluenti
> 
> non cambierà  Nulla di determinante, la strada sarebbe lunga ed impervia


Qualsiasi percorso inizia da piccoli passi (cit.)


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma figurati, non mi hai affatto offeso, discutiamo di idee e visioni diverse, che è legittimo avere, la stima è reciproca.
> 
> Sul fatto che non cambi nulla non so, certo spero che non ci sarà più almeno il continuo rimpallo tra le due camere di leggi da approvare.
> Finora basta che il sig. pincopallo si svegli coi gironi cogliati per affondare una riforma e questa non è democrazia.
> ...


Non ho sentito Sgarbi, ma dubito che Renzi esca vincitore da una vittoria del No. Ma il governo non dovrebbe comunque cadere per l'esito di un referendum, finchè ha la maggioranza in parlamento (vedi Verdini ed Alfano) che lo sostiene. Si dovrebbe prendere atto della contrarietà dei cittadini e ammettere di non averli saputi convincere sulla bontà delle proprie ragioni... in sintesi Renzi nel caso di una vittoria del No, dovrebbe dimostrare una dote che non credo possieda... la capacità di una seria autocritica. Ma dubito che, pur dichiarandosi cristiano, possegga il dono dell'umiltà  molto più probabile che agirà come un bimbo dispettoso


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quello che vorrei io mi sa che sia il si che il no sono pressoché ininfluenti
> 
> non cambierà  Nulla di determinante, la strada sarebbe lunga ed impervia


Il Si o il No non possono cambiare il cervello degli italiani


----------



## brenin (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ho sentito Sgarbi, ma dubito che Renzi esca vincitore da una vittoria del No. Ma il governo non dovrebbe comunque cadere per l'esito di un referendum, finchè ha la maggioranza in parlamento (vedi Verdini ed Alfano) che lo sostiene. Si dovrebbe prendere atto della contrarietà dei cittadini e ammettere di non averli saputi convincere sulla bontà delle proprie ragioni... in sintesi Renzi nel caso di una vittoria del No, dovrebbe dimostrare una dote che non credo possieda... la capacità di una seria autocritica. Ma dubito che, pur dichiarandosi cristiano, possegga il *dono dell'umiltà  *molto più probabile che *agirà come un bimbo dispettoso *


Sul grassetto standing ovation.....  è vero,come scrive @_spleen_, che bisogna uscire dall'immobilismo, però  cerchiamo di farlo con coerenza e cerco di spiegarmi meglio :
- abbiamo 630 deputati e 315 senatori
- i votanti per il parlamento sono ca. 50 milioni, quelli per il senato ca. 47 ( e già qui rilevo la prima incongruenza, perchè 3 milioni di elettori non possono votare per il senato che - a tutti gli effetti e lo abbiamo gia visto in tutte le salse - viaggia a maggioranze risicatissime,è stato oggetto di compravendita di senatori, ha senatori a vita nominati dal Presidente della Repubblica, cosa che non condivido proprio per l'importanza che il loro voto tuttora riveste in sede di votazioni );
- mi sarei aspettato da Renzi che dicesse, ad esempio: facciamo una sola camera, 500 eletti dal popolo, nessuna nomina che esuli la volontà popolare, collegi elettorali nei quali viene eletto il solo candidato che ha preso più voti ed eliminazione del senato, sulla falsa riga di quanto succede in Inghilterra, ove gli elettori conoscono perfettamente i candidati del loro distretto, candidati che poi - in caso di elezione - continuano a mantenere i contatti con il proprio territorio ( che tra l'altro conoscono molto bene ). 
- A cosa serve questo mini senato ? perchè "pescare" tra persone già elette dal popolo per altre cariche ( ben più importanti,mi permetto di sottolineare,se parliamo di assessori o consiglieri regionali o di un sindaco di una grande città ) ?
- ipotizzando qualche numero... a collegio elettorale dovrebbero corrispondere all'incirca 100.000 elettori , escluse le grandi città, è una realtà ( prendo ad esempio la mia provincia,o quella di Varese ) ove la gente conoscerebbe chi è il candidato ( uno per coalizione,senza frammentazioni varie in partiti minori e partitini insignificanti ), e lo stesso eletto avrebbe un territorio ben preciso in cui operare e - soprattutto - potrebbe dar conto alla gente di cosa si sta facendo.
Ma mi rendo conto che è un discorso , il mio, che sfiora l'utopia.... quello che temo è che dopo il tanto fumo sollevato da ambo le parti di "arrosto" se ne vedrà ben poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualsiasi percorso inizia da piccoli passi (cit.)


Vero, noi pero' abbiamo la tendenza a partire zoppicando 


Nobody ha detto:


> Il Si o il No non possono cambiare il cervello degli italiani


Eh no, il cervello lo puoi cambiare peraltro alle giovani generazioni, gli altri ormai troppo abituati al peggio di tutto


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto standing ovation.....  è vero,come scrive @_spleen_, che bisogna uscire dall'immobilismo, però  cerchiamo di farlo con coerenza e cerco di spiegarmi meglio :
> - abbiamo 630 deputati e 315 senatori
> - i votanti per il parlamento sono ca. 50 milioni, quelli per il senato ca. 47 ( e già qui rilevo la prima incongruenza, perchè 3 milioni di elettori non possono votare per il senato che - a tutti gli effetti e lo abbiamo gia visto in tutte le salse - viaggia a maggioranze risicatissime,è stato oggetto di compravendita di senatori, ha senatori a vita nominati dal Presidente della Repubblica, cosa che non condivido proprio per l'importanza che il loro voto tuttora riveste in sede di votazioni );
> -* mi sarei aspettato da Renzi che dicesse, ad esempio: facciamo una sola camera, 500 eletti dal popolo, nessuna nomina che esuli la volontà popolare, collegi elettorali nei quali viene eletto il solo candidato che ha preso più voti ed eliminazione del senato, sulla falsa riga di quanto succede in Inghilterra, ove gli elettori conoscono perfettamente i candidati del loro distretto, candidati che poi - in caso di elezione - continuano a mantenere i contatti con il proprio territorio ( che tra l'altro conoscono molto bene ). *
> ...


Magari! Avrei votato un SI convinto. Purtroppo questa riforma e questa legge elettorale (perchè sono strettissimamente collegate) sono oltre che confuse e pasticciate, pericolose.


----------



## ologramma (15 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualsiasi percorso inizia da piccoli passi (cit.)


.
ma di passi mi sembra che Renzi ne faccia troppi , come al solito nel calderone ci hanno messo di tutto e per perorare la causa del Si dicono che votando questo si cambia  ma se poi vai ad analizzare mi sembra che le cose si complicano un pochino e faranno passare cose che dicono collegate ma mi spieghi 47 articoli che pensi la riscriviamo tutta ?


----------



## spleen (15 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ma di passi mi sembra che Renzi ne faccia troppi , come al solito nel calderone ci hanno messo di tutto e per perorare la causa del Si dicono che votando questo si cambia  ma se poi vai ad analizzare mi sembra che le cose si complicano un pochino e faranno passare cose che dicono collegate ma mi spieghi 47 articoli che pensi la riscriviamo tutta ?


Amico mio, che ti devo dire, questi abbiamo. 
Votiamo no e teniamoci De Mita e Dalema.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Magari! Avrei votato un SI convinto. Purtroppo questa riforma e questa legge elettorale (perchè sono strettissimamente collegate) sono oltre che confuse e pasticciate, pericolose.





ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ma di passi mi sembra che Renzi ne faccia troppi , come al solito nel calderone ci hanno messo di tutto e per perorare la causa del Si dicono che votando questo si cambia  ma se poi vai ad analizzare mi sembra che le cose si complicano un pochino e faranno passare cose che dicono collegate ma mi spieghi 47 articoli che pensi la riscriviamo tutta ?





spleen ha detto:


> Amico mio, che ti devo dire, questi abbiamo.
> Votiamo no e teniamoci De Mita e Dalema.


Alla fine mi par di  capire che come si farà ( sì o no ) si farà male  che culo !!!!


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

A voi Ballarò vi fa una sega :rotfl::rotfl:


Ad ogni modo...diciamo che questa riforma non è proprio il massimo (come tutte le riforme in cui si dà una botta al cerchio e una alla botte per tenere insieme le varie "correnti"). Io però penso in termini pratici.
A me sinceramente di veder vincere il NO, andare ad elezioni anticipate e veder poi magari salire sul trespolo chissà quale altro fenomeno in stile Trump (vedi i vari Grillo e Salvini) mi spaventa molto di più sinceramente.
Come al solito mi vedo costretto a scegliere per questo Paese quello che ritengo il male minore.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A voi Ballarò vi fa una sega :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ad ogni modo...diciamo che questa riforma non è proprio il massimo (come tutte le riforme in cui si dà una botta al cerchio e una alla botte per tenere insieme le varie "correnti"). Io però penso in termini pratici.
> ...


Io sono la nuova conduttrice di ballaro' :simy: ti garbo ? 

cimunque come è triste dover scegliere il male minore :facepalm: che faticaccia !!!!


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono la nuova conduttrice di ballaro' :simy: ti garbo ?
> 
> cimunque come è triste dover scegliere il male minore :facepalm: che faticaccia !!!!


Direi che con certi argomenti hai sbaragliato la concorrenza. Non mi perderò una puntata 

A furia di scegliere i mali minori c'è chi si è ridotto a bere the alla genziana :singleeye::mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Direi che con certi argomenti hai sbaragliato la concorrenza. Non mi perderò una puntata
> 
> A furia di scegliere i mali minori c'è chi si è ridotto a bere the alla genziana :singleeye::mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


che secondo me è schifilterrimo :rotfl:

voglio io fare la conduttrice di talk politici de noantri :carneval: quelli dove si azzuffano e fanno a chi urla di più, si parlano sopra e non fanno capire  un cazzo di nulla :rotfl: ( che poi è la loro massima aspirazione ) 
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] hai finito la tisana ? vieni qua che ti offro un wiskino


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che secondo me è schifilterrimo :rotfl:
> 
> voglio io fare la conduttrice di talk politici de noantri :carneval: quelli dove si azzuffano e fanno a chi urla di più, si parlano sopra e non fanno capire  un cazzo di nulla :rotfl: ( che poi è la loro massima aspirazione )
> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] hai finito la tisana ? vieni qua che ti offro un wiskino


Skorpio mi sa che dopo la genziana è crollato sul divano come un pensionato 

Grappino? :sbronza:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Skorpio mi sa che dopo la genziana è crollato sul divano come un pensionato
> 
> Grappino? :sbronza:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma dove hai trovato la faccina animata !!!! La voglioooooooooo :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dove hai trovato la faccina animata !!!! La voglioooooooooo :rotfl:


E tu cosa mi dai in cambio? Qui nessuno fa niente x niente eh?! 

Cmq ti rivelo un segreto...sotto le faccine, dacché esiste il Forum, c,è scritto Altro. Ecco..se ci clicchi sopra ti si apre d'incanto un mondo :maestra:landesina:peraio:rsetto::sorriso2::cappelli:neye::dotto::dracula:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E tu cosa mi dai in cambio? Qui nessuno fa niente x niente eh?!
> 
> Cmq ti rivelo un segreto...sotto le faccine, dacché esiste il Forum, c,è scritto Altro. Ecco..se ci clicchi sopra ti si apre d'incanto un mondo :maestra:landesina:peraio:rsetto::sorriso2::cappelli:neye::dotto::dracula:
> 
> Buscopann


Certo che le conosco ma questa mi era sfuggita !!!!!!!!! :danza::tette:


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Direi che con certi argomenti hai sbaragliato la concorrenza. Non mi perderò una puntata
> 
> *A furia di scegliere i mali minori c'è chi si è ridotto a bere the alla genziana *:singleeye::mexican:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:
mai scegliere il male (o il bene) minore. Che sia sempre bene maggiore o male maggiore! :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> mai scegliere il male (o il bene) minore. Che sia sempre bene maggiore o male maggiore! :singleeye:


Ma il male maggiore porta tanti guai  :rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo i renzini voteranno si. Io non sono affatto renziano eppure voterò si, perchè per come vedo io le cose il male più grande di questo paese è l'immobilismo. Se il cambiamento non è cosa sempre buona (vero) è invece certo che questa sorta di immobilismo è già di per se una condanna, e io sinceramente a vivere in un paese fallito, e nemmeno in gradi di riscattare se stesso, prigioniero della sua vetero classe politica non ci sto.
> 
> E non agitiamo i drappi neri del fascimo, per cortesia, che a parlare di autoritarismao renziano mi viene da ridere.
> I veri fascisti (Si fascisti!) sono i vari Dalema De Mita (De Mita!) e compagnia bella, che tengono in ostaggio questo paese, che lo hanno trasformato da qualcosa di democratico a qualcosa di inerte. In 30 anni cosa hanno fatto sti qua? Niente, assolutamente niente, il nulla cosmico.
> ...


Quoto, anche se nella lista dei nomi ne hai dimenticato uno : Berlusconi.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se nella lista dei nomi ne hai dimenticato uno : Berlusconi.


Già, vero, il cavaliere disarcionato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il male maggiore porta tanti guai  :rotfl:


ma non ci si annoia mai :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, vero, il cavaliere disarcionato.


il cavaliere è per il Si, ma ovviamente non può dirlo...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non ci si annoia mai :carneval:


Questo è vero, ma ogni tanto un po' di noia non guasta, sarà che ultimamente non so cosa sia la noia :risata:


----------

